# July 2021 Poetry Challenge   " A Reason to Smile"



## rcallaci (Jun 30, 2021)

July 2021 Poetry Challenge

Hello everyone- I’m your new host, many of you may know me, some of you not, but rest assured that I’ll keep Lisa’s baby breathing and cooing. I may change a few things around from time to time but nothing major. This month is going to be a regular month. I’m thinking of only doing the anonymous once a month rather than every other week. I'll explain that later on in the bistro. So, tell your muse to start working and let your poetic story be heard. And remember the most important thing---Have fun… I know I’m a day early…





This is a “regular” month; therefore, *entrants must post their own entries this month.*

Discussion regarding any entry, or any challenge related issues, may take place in either Bistro during any phase of the challenge. Kindly be mindful that secure entries are only discussed in the Secure Bistro to preserve the first rights of entrants.

Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll once it is opened. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by TuesdayEve and Jen is *A reason to smile*


You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules, please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board. Please note that _all entries_ are eligible to receive critique in the voting thread.

The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's challenge entry is prohibited and will be immediately removed upon discovery. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

Entrants must post their own entries in this thread, or if you desire to protect first rights, please post your entry in the secure thread https://www.writingforums.com/threads/july-poetry-challenge-2021-a-reason-to-smile.194688/  and then post a link to it here in the public thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified, so if you require assistance with the task, please PM me and I will gladly help you if I can.

If your entry contains strong language or mature content, please include a disclaimer in your title.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a ten-minute grace period to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards’ Bistro for entries on the public board, and the Secure Bards’ Bistro for entries on the secure board.

Everyone may now use the "Like" function whenever they so choose.


*This challenge will close on the 15th of July at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 2, 2021)

*The Gift That Will Always Top Them All*

_If never
these weathered pads
get to tear through
gaily patterned paper
again, 
it's fine by me.

Department store fodder
meant for materialistic cattle
is nothing more than feed,
and we all know what remains
once it's digested.

Abodes, autos, boats,
and stacks of greenbacks
have zero value
to this savvy heart,
which took its licks to learn
when and when not
to yearn.

I am the grateful recipient
of the greatest gift of all,
a living, breathing son,
stashed somewhere safe
and gaining weight
while learning how
not to self-hate.

His stalwart efforts
to relocate his soul
repeatedly thwarted
by He 
who designates the dole.

No man-made bauble
can outshine grace, 
and every time I cup
his vibrant face
and gaze into eyes
no longer plagued
by a desire to die

the universe is mine

and his.

Let those in need
have their presents
of useless fluff

for against all odds
we still have each other
and on our plane
stripped of worldly trappings,
with or sans wrapping,
where the insistence to breathe
is the most exigent deed

being half of our duo
is much more than enough.

I love you, Matt,
keep buffing that rough
and continue to gift me
with every moment
of your earthly presence._


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 3, 2021)

*Spit and Polish*

*Elim’s slime-green smile
miles and miles wide
teeth like limes

unbrushed
ill
crushed
by dental bill

whitener
frightener

lighten the load

when Elim died
his dentist paid for a
plaque

in honour of the
green economy*


​


----------



## RHPeat (Jul 4, 2021)

.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 4, 2021)

Ephemeral



paleolithic hunters

slew the last mammoth



neolithic farmers,

scratch the earth

with seeds of hope



barbarian blacksmiths

first sword smelted

that drew blood



first explorers

new land to exploit

for God, glory and gold



smiles don’t last

like a will-o’-wisp

in a drowned swamp,

smoke from fire-scorched

boreal forests



smiles fade in the swirling dust

lost empires

ziggurats of steel

and glass crumble

like

fortunes of mindless

corporate drones

when man’s futile

reign lost in rotting

stench

of ten thousand centuries

collapses like a lanced boil

on earth mother’s ass.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jul 5, 2021)

*Breath*

It started from the stomach,
 grow, group, group,
 I felt it growing in my chest,
 Unstoppable.
 It was the first time,
 I can't describe the turmoil of emotions.
 I can't even say how I felt.
 I just know, I wanted it to never stop.

 Sweet sound coming out of my mouth,
 As gentle as the taste of a peach,
 Clean as sweet sweet nectar,  of an enchanted morning.

"What are you thinking about,» she asked, distracting me from my bubble of emotional passion.
«To life,» I replied, feeding on breaths
«Why?» She simply asked me
«Because breathing life is like a poem on the skin».


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 5, 2021)

Breaking Monday

It is a most hated day
mundane
morose
mediocre
Monday

with its melancholy mood
mirrored...
week on repeat

utterly hated
oft muttered o'er
it still comes 'round

there is no way out

or is there...

is it possible
that little whisp
a hint of doubt

there in the grocery line
in a smile
of absolute charm
that baby in the arms

pure joy
unadulterated
innocence alight

that calls a smile back

catch a glimpse
and maybe then
some can see

as that child sees...

wonders uncounted
colours to delight
impossible things
jumbles of questions
heaped left 'n right

look carefully
among
the mundane
those drab
Monday rotes

step away

let that baby teach you

how to see
how to reach
how to break Monday


----------



## PiP (Jul 8, 2021)

*Dial a Smile*

I want to Dial a Smile
like Uber or taxi
Strip-a-gram
_Kiss-a-gram_
*Smile-a-gram!*

smile key on PC
on phone
auto-dial or speed dial
A SMILE app!

_endless possibilities_
pointless and otherwise
contagious
outrageous​courageous​*funtageous!*​
smiley posters on buildings
painted on pavements
for desolate people
lost in public spaces

smileys go places
when plastered on faces
Smiles – invite...... [virtual embraces]


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 10, 2021)

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/july-poetry-challenge-2021-a-reason-to-smile.194688/
		


*A Reason to Smile*


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 11, 2021)

Radio Days

clown cars
barker sounds
dancing bears
county fairs

peanuts
cotton candy
sawdust
animal musk
elephant tusks

circus memories of
bygone days
in seasons past

gives reason
to smile


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Jul 15, 2021)

Lilac

You said
"When I rest my head on your Iegs
for my final sleep
I hope to sense Lilac. "

I travel a thousand miles 
to your  flower covered grave
I thank invisible angels or wind or birds
for sprinking Lilac - scent around. 

Ritu


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 15, 2021)

*Contentment*

Happy is the man
who needs no reason to smile,
when life with no hindrance
is reason enough.

Life writhes, connives, with twists
and unexpected turns
and though misfortunes stings can burn
the snake of life persists.

Laughter, joy and love, like pearls,,
are strung along the chain,
a counterbalance to the pain
as experience unfurls.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 15, 2021)

*This poetry Competition is now Closed    (Go Vote)









						"A Reason to Smile" Voting Thread
					


A reminder for all entrants: you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.  Welcome one and all to the Poetry Challenge voting poll! Please read all of the entries...





					www.writingforums.com
				



*


----------



## RHPeat (Aug 17, 2021)

+


----------

